# Advice on cleaning VXR corsa engine bay



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi there,

Im going to be cleaning my engine bay on my vxr corsa very shortly, after working on it yesterday i noticed she needed a good clean. I will be using a hose pipe on the lowest power setting and using a engine degreaser. My question is, is there anything i should cover up been as it a turbo petrol and is there anything to be aware of?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Electrics.I know engines do get wet with rain splashing up and what not but Id still be careful.I take various covers off and lay carrier bags over components and then put the covers back on just to be safe.I also wrap over bits in clingfilm.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never bothered wrapping and faffing about with anything when cleaning engines...never had any issues...

Maybe I am just _that_ lucky, or maybe it's just another belt and braces waste of time...who knows...but 15 years, 50+ cars and counting....:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The only Things I would cover up are any obvious exposed electrics such as the battery connectors and also the air intake or exposed cone filters, with modern cars most things are covered up (mainly so you can't get at them if something goes wrong), its only older cars where you need to be really careful cleaning the engine as water can get into all sorts of places it shouldn't and if it does you've had it.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

i generally use tin foil to cover all electrical connectors and battery terminals before spraying the engine, you dont need to make them water tight just kind of use the tin foil as a sort of "umbarella" just to direct the water away from those areas.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Ive never used anything... but again like cueball i could just be lucky, everythings normailly pretty well covered in new cars anyway, health and safety wouldnt allow cars to leave the production lines if they were dangerous in the wet.... should be ok just my 2 pence though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never covered anything apart from cone filters, no need at all.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

isn't putting tin foil over the battery terminal a bad idea?


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

This might help you a little bit :thumb:


----------



## Cianc (May 19, 2011)

I'd only ever worry about the air filter aswell tbh....


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Never bother covering anything other than open filters. I just dont direct the PW directly at fuse boxes etc. Only thing I'd say be carfull off is HT leads, if you direct the Pw at them then the plug tubes can fill up and cause a few probs. Done this before and had take the leads off and dry them out and drain the plug tubs with trigger spray. But not so much of an issue on newer cars as most are covered up.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

On the Corsa VXR it clearly shows you where NOT to spray water (mainly on the right hand side next to the battery terminal there is a picture of a 'Lance' with an X through it) other than that if you have a cone filter cover that up also.

I regularly clean mine and never had any issues :thumb:


----------

